# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  RSPB hails natterjack toad 'baby boom' at Lodge reserve

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) August 7th, 2017 10:59 AM: RSPB hails natterjack toad 'baby boom' at Lodge reserve*

Thousands of the "rare" tadpoles have been spotted at a reserve despite adverse breeding conditions.
*Full Article*

----------

